# What working bloodlines are best with young children?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok I'm going to make the official announcement. If things are good around this time next year, as far as finances and Zachary gets to be a year old and I'm all settled into the mommy thing.... We will be adding a new puppy family member! I always wanted to do a lot of research on my next puppy, get the papers and the whole shebang. As far as puppy buying goes, first I want a ukc/adba dual reg. dog. Health tests and titles on the parents are very important to me. Breeder reputation is also very important. The dogs most have an excellent reputation with children. And I want a good working dog that can excel in weight pull and agility. No dogs over 65lbs... prefer a dog in the 40's to upper 50's. Color is not important. And I would prefer a traditional APBT. But the most important thing is that it will be a dang good dog with kids!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think you need emphasize bloodline. My suggestion would be to go to the shows and find a breeder that has kids and raises their litters there with them. There are some nice dogs handled by Jr. handlers. If you see something you like, talk to the adult involved and go from there. Its going to be more early exposure and socialization from there on out than bloodline, although obviously you wouldn't want to buy a puppy off a fearful or tweaky adult either.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I don't think you need emphasize bloodline. My suggestion would be to go to the shows and find a breeder that has kids and raises their litters there with them. There are some nice dogs handled by Jr. handlers. If you see something you like, talk to the adult involved and go from there. Its going to be more early exposure and socialization from there on out than bloodline, although obviously you wouldn't want to buy a puppy off a fearful or tweaky adult either.


Good post, thanks Lindsay. I know that APBT's should always be good with children. But I thought perhaps there were some lines who were well known to be. I would like a dog that hopefully I won't have to crate and rotate either. A dog that can be out with Helena. Of course I would never leave them alone together, feed them together and all that. But it would be nice to watch my dogs play. Though I would always be prepared for the inevitable, since Helena can be lil miss dominant.

The ADBA nationals might be a good scouting spot!


----------

